# favourite shampoo and conditioner



## Courtnee (Apr 26, 2014)

Do you have a all time favourite shampoo and conditioner?

I actually don't have one yet.

Shameful I know.


----------



## CajunKitty (Apr 27, 2014)

I use Nature's Gate Jojoba shampoo which is thick and hydrating. Good for color treated hair which tends to dry out. For conditioner I use Nexxus Keraphix creme reconstructor.


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds nice.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Apr 27, 2014)

Nope.  I keep switching all the time, trying to find what works best for my curly hair.


----------



## ScoutSays (Apr 27, 2014)

I also switch a lot, but I almost always come back to Aussie shampoo... I just love the smell of it! lol


----------



## CajunKitty (Apr 28, 2014)

kaitlin1209 said:


> Nope.  I keep switching all the time, trying to find what works best for my curly hair.


Carol's Daughter is a good line of shampoos and conditioners for curly hair. I've never had to use it so I can't speak from experience. My hair is medium and wavy.


----------



## pinkchampagne (Apr 29, 2014)

anything from behead is just fab


----------



## Bella&Bear (Apr 30, 2014)

I am looking for a good shampoo and conditioner for bleached hair.

It is my first time blond so I am not really used to dealing with hair that is damaged. I have bought all the usual ones you can find in the supermarket but I don't mind having a little splurge.

Can anyone recommend anything?

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 30, 2014)

No, I am looking for good shampoos and conditioners that aren't too pricey. Lol, but, I have never tried dying my hair.


----------



## elizabethrose (Apr 30, 2014)

I am constantly switching my shampoos and conditioners.  I hate it because I really just want to find something that works for my hair.  I sampled the PHD line from LivingProof last night though, and man, my hair is manageable and beautiful.  I was noticing that my scalp was unhappy again with the SLS in my Lush shampoo (I guess I'll reconstitute that as body wash..) but I love the PHD.  It's expensive, so I'm not super excited about that.. but I'm hoping I can cut down on the amount of times that I wash my hair if I use it!  Darn you scalp issues and amazingly unruly hair!


----------



## Kirill Kirill (May 3, 2014)

You can opt for a PH balanced shampoo and conditioner for healthy and shining hair.You should try taking Biotin,5000 micro grams  a day available in leading retail stores like walmart,amazon etc.It is not only great for growth of your hair but also makes your hair shinier.Also, you can go for Mane &amp; Tail shampoo and conditioner which is good for the growth of hair.


----------



## Courtnee (May 3, 2014)

These shampoos and conditioners sound beautiful and luxurious.


----------



## eucala08 (May 16, 2014)

I've been using Yes To Cucumbers for a couple of years now. I really like it. My allergist has been pushing me to go more fragrance free though to possible help with my allergies, so I'm trying Desert Essence Fragrance Free products, and I really like them too.


----------



## Nicky Valentino (May 17, 2014)

Eh, I'm kinda boring on this topic.

I just use the XL Pantene Pro-V for shampoo and conditioner from Costco. I've bounced around in the past with trying everything from Aussie to Herbal Essence and many others, but I couldn't get around the high price per little bottle offset for something I saw little improvement in if any at all.

I'm always open minded and willing to try out new stuff, that's if anyone absolutely swears by a product line and there's great reviews, otherwise I'm happy with not overpaying.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (May 17, 2014)

I shave my head so my favorite is Gillette Fusion HydraGel Moisturing Shave Gel :glasses:


----------



## amygab1126 (May 17, 2014)

I'm not brand loyal with shampoo and conditioner anymore, since my favorite got discontinued a few years ago - that was Pantene's Texturize (I think they have something similar, but the formula is entirely different). I think the only other shampoo/conditioner pair I've intentionally repurchased is John Frieda's Full Repair. More often, I use any volumizing shampoo I can find and then a serious deep conditioner (major color/highlight/heat damage here). L'Oreal's Total Repair 5 stuff is pretty awesome, too, actually.


----------



## Courtnee (May 17, 2014)

Yep, I totally agree with @@Nicky Valentino, though there are such beautiful products, I will not buy something that is quite expensive, though others can.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

I am in love with the Shea Moisture Thickening shampoo &amp; conditioner. One of the first hair care products I've used that actual has made a difference on my stupid fine, limp, thin, useless hair! :laughing: I use the rest of the products in the Thickening line, as well, and I have been very satisfied.


----------



## amygab1126 (May 20, 2014)

Shalott said:


> I am in love with the Shea Moisture Thickening shampoo &amp; conditioner. One of the first hair care products I've used that actual has made a difference on my stupid fine, limp, thin, useless hair! :laughing: I use the rest of the products in the Thickening line, as well, and I have been very satisfied.


I'm going to look into that, for sure!


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

amygab1126 said:


> I'm going to look into that, for sure!


:smilehappyyes: It's on the pricey side, but it is drugstore! Walgreens, CVS, Target any of those places sell it, and Walgreens at least often has BOGO sales.


----------



## Theblondeangel (May 21, 2014)

It depends on the condition of my hair, so I have quite a few favorites.. 

When my hair feels dry:
Pureology Hydrate Shampoo &amp; Conditioner, Redken All Soft Series!

After I've bleached it and feel it needs protein:
Redken Extreme Shampoo + Conditioner or Sebastian Penetrait, also love Tigi Elasticate

Also LOVE Fudge Clean Blonde Violet Shampoo for keeping my blondehair cool and not brassy!


----------



## Kookymama (May 21, 2014)

I have been using Acure Shampoo that I picked up at a health food and beauty store.  I am loving it.  Its suds up nice and has a subtle almond scent.  I will repurchase when I am in the store again.   I haven't been conditioning my hair because my hair is fine and in good shape right now.  So, I am just relying on some good styling products.   But, when I do condition, I use Paul Mitchell Detangler.  Its lightweight and doesn't overwhelm my fine hair.


----------



## Esthylove (May 22, 2014)

Bella&amp;Bear said:


> I am looking for a good shampoo and conditioner for bleached hair.
> 
> It is my first time blond so I am not really used to dealing with hair that is damaged. I have bought all the usual ones you can find in the supermarket but I don't mind having a little splurge.
> 
> ...


I used to have almost white, blonde hair. I LOVED the biolage hair mask, I believe it had deep condition in it. It made my hair baby soft. The brand Enjoy also has a hair mask and it's in a purple tube (unless they changed it). But those were the ones I loved the most!


----------



## Esthylove (May 22, 2014)

I'm usually hooked on Biolage. I love the smell of the one for color treated hair. I also love Enjoy, even though I can't find it ANYWHERE out here. They all smell soooo good and make my hair feel so clean. Their leave in conditioner makes me want to smell my hair all day. LOL


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm going to second the Pureology recommendation. It's good stuff. But I have to say that my favorite is the Alterna Caviar line. It's a little expensive, so I don't recommend trying it if you don't want to make a commitment. If you try it once, you can never go back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just kidding of course, but it is amazing stuff.


----------



## lulumoon (Jun 6, 2014)

Definetely Aussie!!

The Volume Shampoo and the moisture Shampoo are amazing, a swell as the matching conditioners!

But don't let me get started on the 3minute miracle! It smells heavenly (just like all Aussie products) and my hair was never this healthy!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 6, 2014)

i really would love to try all these products, my hair is such a pain, so yuck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but maybe if i try to use these products, it might make it manageable. hope so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 8, 2014)

I've been washing my hair with Dr. Bonner's pure castile soap for a year now and my hair is always so clean, soft, and shiny! Dr. Bonner's is SLS free, so it won't strip your hair of its natural oils and that means your hair is super healthy and won't get gross and oily the day after. I can get away with not washing for three days if I use a bit of dry shampoo on my roots on the third day. It's really the best way to switch to natural hair care. Not to mention a 32 oz bottle, which runs you $16, will last for 3-4 months; and that includes using it as face and body wash. Love, love, LOVE this stuff! 

Many people take issue with using Dr. Bonner's because it makes their hair texture feel "dry" and "squeaky". That's because you have to re-balance your hair's PH after washing. All you do is get organic apple cider vinegar, dilute it half way with water in a spray bottle, and spray your hair down after towel drying it. This acts as your daily "conditioner". ACV will make your hair absolutely GLOW. I also use it as an acne-preventative toner. 

Top all that off with a once-a-week (for me at least) coconut oil deep-conditioning hair treatment and your hair will be so healthy and fierce you won't even believe it. My beauty routine has never been easier or more effective. Haven't used shampoo since switching!


----------



## estefany (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm one of the people who have issues with using Dr. Bronner's as a shampoo  

I love the stuff for my body. I use it everyday as a body wash and I dump a ton in my baths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, it makes my hair smell rancid after using it in my hair. Also my hair has never looked dirtier after using Dr. B's as a shampoo  

Trying it with the ACV sounds interesting, though.. and I shall try!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I hope it goes well because my hair seriously needs a treat.

Thanks, @@pokeballssohard! 

You are teaching me so much today!!


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 9, 2014)

The ACV is absolutely 100% necessary for Dr. B' s to work. Otherwise, it'll leave your hair a hot mess! I remember one time when I realized-to my great horror- that I'd used up my ACV after already washing! I managed to salvage my poor texture wrecked hair with some coconut oil, but it still spend the day pinned up into a beanie until I could restock. Make sure it's the kind with the "mother" in it. That means organic, unfiltered; it'll look kind of like it has "dust" floating in it. Bragg's is the brand I swear by. It seems expensive at first, but when you're using it 3+ months later it'll seem more reasonable, trust me. 

If scent is still an issue after using the ACV, go with a different fragrance or get unscented. If you still don't like washing with Dr. B' s, the ACV is still great for your hair on it's own.

No problem, @@estefany I'm glad to share what works for me! Everyone's hair is different, so I can't guarantee results that match mine, but I'm pretty confident in this method for beautiful, sulfate-free, locks. Hope it makes your hair glow!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 9, 2014)

My favorite is TiGi CatWalk Oatmeal and Honey shampoo and conditioner. It smells amazing and it leaves my hair soft and shiny.


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 9, 2014)

I like Acure as well...I don't want to spend too much - think I usually pay around $6-7 for a huge tube.  When my hair is in need of some TLC I use coconut oil as a deep conditioning treatment - don't need much but it makes my hair soft &amp; shiny and doesn't have any of the SLS or other nasties that make me itch!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 9, 2014)

I used to complusively hop from brand to brand but I finally found something worth sticking around for. 

I cowash with Tresemme Naturals conditioner then follow with SheaMoisture Restorative Conditioner. I've repurchased these for the past year and it's awesome!


----------



## hanni (Jun 13, 2014)

Go for Dove it would be best for all soloutions


----------



## ptam31 (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been loving the Julien Farel Anti-Aging Haircare line. Their shampoos and conditioner work great for my color treated hair. Their haircare is made to target your scalp and give it more nutrition and moisture. My colorist told me that their anti-aging technology helps restore your hair to its virgin state, before all the color treatments and hot tools styling we have used! I was skeptical at first... but then I realized that with a healthier scalp, that's when your hair can grow out more stronger and healthier. After dying my hair a few months ago, my hair was feeling dried out and lacked its shine. I've been loving the JF Vitamin Restore line, which is basically like a treatment for the scalp and hair (and those with colored hair specifically). I use this once a week and massage it into my scalp and hair as a replacement of my shampoo and conditioner and my hair has been coming out more shinier and softer. Even after my next shampoo afterward, I didn't feel the need to use any conditioner as my hair was all smooth still under water. Julien Farel Haircare is currently my new fav haircare line! :wub:


----------



## PoojaSharma (Jun 18, 2014)

I have used Pantene shampoo  and conditioner. Thi shampoo gives shiny and smooth hairs.


----------



## weareunholy (Jun 29, 2014)

I really love Tigi Bed Head Resurrection Shampoo and conditioner (The red bottles) 
They make my hair very very soft, shiny and manageable ^__^


----------



## Stephanieee36 (Jul 4, 2014)

MoroccanOil Shampoo and Conditioner...it does wonders for my dry color treated hair!


----------



## RobotQT1 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a few favorites. 

Shampoo:  Proclaim Olive Glossing Shampoo, VO5 Herbal Escapes Sun Kissed Raspberry Balancing Shampoo, SheaMoisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo

Conditioner:  Proclaim Olive Glossing Conditioner, Herbal Essences Honey I'm Strong, Herbal Essences Hydra Recharge De Damage Boost, Garnier Fructis Damage Eraser, Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea Cleansing CoWash, Eden Bodyworks Peppermint Tea Tree Conditioner, VO5 Herbal Escapes Sun Kissed Raspberry Balancing Conditioner

I know, that's a lot, lol. I like to experiment with different products. My current lineup is Hydra Recharge De Damage Boost conditioner for co-washing. I leave it in for about five minutes, then rinse it out and follow up with the Proclaim Olive Glossing Conditioner as a leave-in. Afterwards I add grapeseed oil and a frizz-fighting serum to my hair and finish up with a touch of Eco-Styler gel. If and when I do shampoo my hair, which can be anywhere from a few weeks at a time to even a month or so, I use the SheaMoisture shampoo. However, I usually just shampoo if I'm going to deep condition my hair, whereas I co-wash every day.

In my pic all I've got in is the VO5 Herbal Escapes Balancing Conditioner. Since I was on vacation I'd just get my hair wet, slap on the conditioner, and I'd be good to go!


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 14, 2014)

fleurbleue said:


> I'm going to second the Pureology recommendation. It's good stuff. But I have to say that my favorite is the Alterna Caviar line. It's a little expensive, so I don't recommend trying it if you don't want to make a commitment. If you try it once, you can never go back!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just kidding of course, but it is amazing stuff.


Alterna Caviar is nothing short of gorgeousness-in-a-bottle. My hair was drying and had split ends. When I went to the salon, I always got the lecture about conditioning (which I had already been doing religiously) and so forth.

Enter Alterna. I'd been using it for a few weeks when I last went to get my hair trimmed. I made some comment about trimming off split ends, as usual, and the stylist said, "You have very little, your hair is really healthy." And my reply was something like   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wub:   :rotfl:  -- or close enough.

A close second is the Beauty Protector line. I like them almost as much, and they're a bit cheaper than the $30 per bottle for the Alterna stuff. (Though recently HauteLook had an awesome sale on the Caviar shampoo; I got six bottles for about $60.)


----------



## Animezing (Jul 15, 2014)

gingerneko said:


> Alterna Caviar is nothing short of gorgeousness-in-a-bottle. My hair was drying and had split ends. When I went to the salon, I always got the lecture about conditioning (which I had already been doing religiously) and so forth.
> 
> Enter Alterna. I'd been using it for a few weeks when I last went to get my hair trimmed. I made some comment about trimming off split ends, as usual, and the stylist said, "You have very little, your hair is really healthy." And my reply was something like   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :wub:   :rotfl:  -- or close enough.
> 
> A close second is the Beauty Protector line. I like them almost as much, and they're a bit cheaper than the $30 per bottle for the Alterna stuff. (Though recently HauteLook had an awesome sale on the Caviar shampoo; I got six bottles for about $60.)


YESSS exactly this!!! I L-O-V-E Alterna Caviar shampoo and conditioner, it really saved my hair back when I use to bleach it. Of course, now that I no longer bleach my hair, I find that I no longer need it as much. I now love and use Alba natural shampoo and conditioner.

Dang, how in the world did I miss that HauteLook sale! I was paying the full price of $32 per bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 15, 2014)

Animezing said:


> YESSS exactly this!!! I L-O-V-E Alterna Caviar shampoo and conditioner, it really saved my hair back when I use to bleach it. Of course, now that I no longer bleach my hair, I find that I no longer need it as much. I now love and use Alba natural shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> Dang, how in the world did I miss that HauteLook sale! I was paying the full price of $32 per bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Actually, it was 3 for $60, (yay typos) plus three of the stuff for use with hair irons, which I never use. Those'll be off to swapland. They had the hair mask for about the same price, too. I got two of those.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 15, 2016)

I actually use cheap Suave Professionals lol. I really like it, works well for my hair and smells good. My favorite is Evolvh shampoo and conditioner which smell delicious and detangle my hair so well, but I'm too cheap to buy bottles of it lol.


----------



## VictoriaHamill (Jun 15, 2016)

I like Tigi Bed Head (red one) and Rich Pure Luxury. Tigi smells so good , but Rich makes my hair so soft! My hair is naturally so thick and they doesn't feel soft at all!


----------



## rajbhoir (Sep 30, 2016)

I voted the last one, because honestly I like both equally! Some girls look gorgeous with long hair; others with short hair.


----------



## angela17 (Sep 30, 2016)

I love Amika and Macadamia hair products! They are all about natural oils, which is my number one thing when choosing a hair product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovebeauty12 (Sep 30, 2016)

I have ridiculously thick and curly hair. I've used and LOVED Mane &amp; Tail. The smell isn't the best, but you should probably use a few drops of essential oil. It did wonders to my hair!


----------



## Nick Chavez Fan (Mar 21, 2017)

I use Nick Chavez Traditions Yucca Root Shampoo and Conditioner.


----------



## Anna_Maria3 (Apr 15, 2017)

STORM (O.0) said:


> Do you have a all time favourite shampoo and conditioner?
> 
> I actually don't have one yet.
> 
> Shameful I know.


Personally, I hadn't one and the best shampoo or conditioner. but, I recently have found that different oils can help to protect the hair and to keep it health. so, now I'm trying to find something which will be suitable by this criteria, I mean the shampoo based on the natural ingridients with oil. I received a discount and I'm going to find something in the Internet stores. I will appriciate any advice regarding the store or shampoo (conditioner). thanks in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hannah12 (Jul 12, 2017)

anything from behead is just fab


----------



## AllPretty (Jul 12, 2017)

I LOVE AMIKA! All their hair products have the same smell and I use the clarifying Shampoo which keeps my hair from feeling greasy


----------



## AllPretty (Jul 12, 2017)

angela17 said:


> I love Amika and Macadamia hair products! They are all about natural oils, which is my number one thing when choosing a hair product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


YESS GIRL! Amika.


----------



## Jenny Stanley (Jul 26, 2017)

I used to change many shampoo and conditioners. But last  used shampoo- Dove is so comfortable for me.. no problem of hair falling and thick hair.So shining whole day.


----------



## MarieJohnson (Aug 22, 2017)

My favorite shampoo and conditionar are:

conditionar

1) Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Sachet

2) JOHN FRIEDA BRILLIANT BRUNETTE ENHANCING CONDITIONER

3) Kukui Conditioner

shampoo

XHC Blonde Shampoo
Viviscal Densifying Shampoo


----------



## Naturalbeautycom (Sep 26, 2017)

My favorite shampoo and conditioner is from VICHY because it covers all my needs when needed


----------



## Kenny63 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi! I was eondering if Vichy shampoo is generally available in stores.


----------



## nainaseth (Nov 15, 2017)

*Forest Essentials Hair Cleanser is one of my favorite hair loss product! From the house of Forest Essentials, this is an ideal solution that prevents hair thinning, hair loss and breakage. Bhringraj promotes hair growth and reduces hair fall which makes it perfect hair growth shampoo. Shikakai infusion helps to control dandruff and promotes hair growth.*

*This solution doesn’t lather much, cleanses the scalp gently without hurting pH balance.*


----------



## Faysal (Dec 25, 2017)

Appreciate it very much intended for publishing this kind of fascinating post on shampoo and conditionar. It has definitely created me personally believe as well as I'm hoping to learn to read much more.


----------



## smith513 (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm using this hair shampoo from prohairlabs its Dual Action Shampoo and it is good use for restoring damage hair.


----------



## hairtips (Mar 26, 2018)

GkHair Best dandruff shampoo


----------



## EllaB (Apr 8, 2018)

Definitely Moroccanoil.  The best hair care products I have ever had!


----------



## JennySoft (Apr 24, 2018)

I love Greymy shampoo and conditioner. The blue color line "Plumping volume". Scent is amazing and the effect of course. For my straight hair definetely helps to give volume)) Furthermore bottles are super cute, the bathroom looks more awesome )))


----------



## Melissa Rebecca (Apr 24, 2018)

I like the Loreal Sulfate-Free line, EverStrong or EverPure. They have a more natural essential oil-type smell vs. the chemical artificial fragranced shampoos. They also leave my hair shiny, lightweight, and smooth. I switched to this shampoo when I learned that certain chemicals in shampoos and conditioners (especially conditioners!) could be causing my back and forehead breakouts. When I switched over almost 8 years ago, the breakouts subdued and I actually loved the effects on my hair. People compliment my hair's softness all the time, saying it feels like kid's hair. LOL.


----------



## ashleysummer (Oct 14, 2018)

I personally use the Art Naturals Organic Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo and Conditioner The shampoo is gentle but cleans thoroughly and leaves my scalp nice and fresh.It well moisturizes without weighing my hair down; leaving it with plenty of body and great shine. You can find a review on it here https://www.theolive.com/reviews/best-volumizing-shampoo/


----------



## Utet (Dec 5, 2018)

I constantly use this  Pureology Hydrate Shampoo for several years .. ?without changing the traditions


----------



## Utet (Dec 5, 2018)

Naturalbeautycom said:


> My favorite shampoo and conditioner is from VICHY because it covers all my needs when needed


Vichy wonderful shampoo, but I still could not pick myself up for my hair type .. My curls quickly lost their shape


----------



## foad (Dec 25, 2018)

elizabethrose said:


> I am constantly switching my shampoos and conditioners.  I hate it because I really just want to find something that works for my hair.  I sampled the PHD line from LivingProof last night though, and man, my hair is manageable and beautiful.  I was noticing that my scalp was unhappy again with the SLS in my Lush shampoo (I guess I'll reconstitute that as body wash..) but I love the PHD.  It's expensive, so I'm not super excited about that.. but I'm hoping I can cut down on the amount of times that I wash my hair if I use it!  Darn you scalp issues and amazingly unruly hair!


Hi, my dear friend
I've been using a hair straightener for a while and I've got a good result. 
It is also a keratin softener. It can be said that the keratin softener of the hair is about 1,000 milliliters, but I want to give it an experience to those who have not previously used their hair to get rid of this softener, such as sodium sulfate, and damage the hair.


----------



## Susan lisa (Dec 27, 2018)

I love Theorie Shampoo &amp; Conditioner


----------



## JHANVI JAIN (May 26, 2020)

I suggest you this organic shampoo and conditioner of all time that make your hair smooth and skilly and smells great.

*Wella Professionals Elements Renewing Shampoo (Zero Sulfates,Zero Parabens)*

It has been two months now since i started using it. It has done some good repairing to my hair, split ends have gone, and also too less dandruff and very less hairfall.

I recommend you to try this. Yes it is expensive but totally worth it.


----------



## AlexaBrown (Jun 1, 2020)

I have been looking for a good shampoo for a long time and will buy several types of shampoos according to your recommendations to choose the best one, thank you.


----------



## Brooke Shores (Jul 14, 2020)

Black owned and vegan is what I'm looking for in a shampoo and conditioner now.  I'd like to be able to buy it at a local store.  Apparently shea moisture has been bought out in 2017 by a huge corporation and I forgot and started buying it again ugh!  For some reason it's still up on PETA's website as well and it was updated in 2020??  I might be willing to order online but that's kind of expensive and I'd like to save money.  I'll update later on what I like and decide on!

I know my weird stalkers will say I'm virtue signaling but idgaf.


----------



## LadyOnFire212 (Aug 31, 2020)

Courtnee said:


> Do you have a all time favourite shampoo and conditioner?
> 
> I actually don't have one yet.
> 
> Shameful I know.



My favorite conditioner so far is banana conditioner from Body Shop. It has a pleasant smell and it lasts the whole day! Try it, maybe it will be your favorite as well.


----------



## ioanam0 (Sep 3, 2020)

pinkchampagne said:


> anything from behead is just fab


agree!!


----------



## belle73 (Oct 3, 2020)

EllaB said:


> Definitely Moroccanoil. The best hair care products I have ever had!


I just started using and the conditioner is hands down the best. Pricey but I switch products a lot cuz I just love shampoo and conditioner!


----------



## milarose (Oct 4, 2020)

*Mila Rose Hair Care* (*milarose.store*) shampoo with hints of lemon scent that promises to gently clean your scalp and hair while moisturising it at the same time with glicerine, lanolin and castor oil. In its formula, you won’t find sulphates, parabens, mineral oils or silicones or were it not a Curly Girl product.


----------

